# Looking for a Post Hole Digger for a JD4100



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm looking for a 3pt post hole digger that fits a JD 4100 ( some mfg's hit the seat bracket in back) ...12" auger

Suggestions are welcome!!

Ducati


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Duc, I have the Land Pride PD25. The PD10 is designed for smaller compact tractors. LP make very good quality stuff. I would suggest you look around and try to research what models and brands fit the smaller compacts as some PHD's are too large for them. You also want to purchase the down pressure kit with the PHD. Makes a BIG difference in digging effectiveness. 

10 & 15 Series Post Hole Diggers


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I missed the 12" auger. That is huge for a 4100. I have the 8" auger. Takes a lot of hp to run the larger augers and makes digging much more difficult. You can still wallow the hole out with the smaller auger and still get a desired size hole without going to a larger auger.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just thought of another thing. If you have just a one time job to do; you may want to consider renting a PHD or buying one of the el cheapo's from TSC. PHD's are a very expensive tool to have laying around not being used........ask me how I know???


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried running this by Mark H? He has a 4115 and has quite a bit of experience with running a PHD on the smaller CUT's. He originally had a 4100. He can probably give the most first hand info. of anyone I know.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey Chief,

If Mark H didnt have his identity crisis i would have asked him, if I knew who he was now 

9" or 12" should be ok if I remember and it was him who made the reference to clearence on some PHD's...

I'm not going to get the down pressure option besides the expense, my soil isnt too hard so a basic PHD will work fine...
I've used a hand held and it did ok...

renting anything around here typically costs too much....especially the implements where its 50% of a new one, so I now buy them new...

Thanks again....

Ducati


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*heres the one I run*

This is on a 4600 and I do not remember the brand name . It is a heavy duty unit. I have a 6" 12" and a 36" fpr planting trees.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Nice Picture Slipshod but my little 4100 is only a 20HP -17 pto unit so I know that unit you have is too big....

Duc


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*digger*



> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Nice Picture Slipshod but my little 4100 is only a 20HP -17 pto unit so I know that unit you have is too big....
> 
> Duc *


 Digs one heck of a nice hole.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Slip- I'd love to see that 36" in action if you ever get the chance to snap a pic
-John


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Duc, what if any decision have you made on a post hole digger?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm still looking....I know my dealer will be high so I'm not going to
ask him...I feel bad because there is no way in heck I'm paying
top dollar for something I can get less elsewhere...50% less that is..

My Rake and Aerator are real good quality that I got from Coriher
and they are made by Midwest...

They offer a PHD for $400 w/ 9" auger being a few dollars more...
what do i have to lose actually? it beats the Frontier $1250 quote i got w/ 12" - not happening !! Besides I estimate 80 holes I need to make this spring alone...I aint digging them thats for sure, and I'm a healthy boy to say the least!!

I havent ordered it yet, but I may soon...Ideas of course always welcome

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Try running it by your local dealer. Tell him the price you are considering and you are ready to buy now and pay cash. If he can't move closer to the price, tell him you will buy elsewhere. Worst that can happen is he says no. When he sees you walking away, that may change his tune. If not, buy elsewhere.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Duc, email me for a price on a Woods 1120.We have it in stock and it fits your tracotr just fine. its not Ching-chang junk either.
:usa:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Neil,

I PM'd you regarding above...

Duc


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

you have a pm Duc


----------

